# lip health



## Shiny Cofagrigus (Mar 4, 2010)

my bottom lip has been cut really badly (it looks like a lip ring.) i woke up this morning with blood on my face. what are some good treatments for chapped and cut lips?


----------



## departuresong (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.chapstick.com/


----------



## Shiny Cofagrigus (Mar 4, 2010)

chapstick hasn't been helping i have been using it for a few days


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 4, 2010)

It should heal itself, as long as you're careful not to re-open the wound.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2010)

keep the wound clean


----------



## Shiny Cofagrigus (Mar 4, 2010)

thx


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't bite your lips like I do when I get anxious.  That always helps.


----------



## Momoharu (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, and try not to lick your lips a lot.  Saliva can mess up your lips if you keep licking it.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 7, 2010)

hmm... I know I accidentally bit my lip too hard once (dodgeball accident) if it does re-open, use a damp paper towel to press on the wound.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 9, 2010)

Also, wintery, cold wind is pretty damaging to delicate, exposed skin - lips especially. As the weather gets warmer, your lips'll probably feel a lot better :)


----------



## octobr (Mar 9, 2010)

Drop everything, use carmex.

carmex carmex carmex


----------



## Esque (Mar 20, 2010)

When they've healed a little bit, you can get more effect out of chapstick. However, they will heal much faster if you're properly hydrated. 

Apparently, you should drink about (weight in pounds/2) oz of water per day.


----------

